# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Διατροφή >  Τροφή για ζεμπράκια

## Θεοδωρα

Τι γινεται με τα ζεμπρακια τους φευγουν τοσο ευκολα?Το Σαββατο το απογευμα ηρθε στο μπαλκονι μου ενα ζεμπρακι και ετρωγε τα σπορακια που επεφταν απο τα καναρινια.Το εβαλα σε κλουβακι μονο του αρσενικο ειναι απο τα πορτοκαλι μαγουλα που εχει.Δεν τρωει ομως σπορους καναρινιων?Σπορους παπαγαλων τρωνε?Του εβαλα αυγο αλλα δεν εφαγε.Τι αλλο να κανω δεν ειχα ποτε ζεμπρακια.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Θεοδώρα να πάρεις σποράκια για παραδείσια έχουν όλα τα πετ.

----------


## Θεοδωρα

Μεχρι αυριο που θα παρω τροφη λετε να παθει τιποτα?Το βλεπω τσιμπαει απο τους σπορους τον καναρινιων αλλα τρωει?

----------


## vagelis76

Θεοδώρα καλώς το δέχτηκες!!!!Βάλτου κανένα φρουτάκι να τσιμπήσει τίποτα και θα τη περάσει τη μέρα....και αύριο πρωί πρωί στην αγορά για φαγάκι.....

----------

